# Cover weight



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi guys!

I'm now waiting on delivery of my Kindle, and I want to get a cover to protect it.  I've already picked out my skin from DecalGirl, but I can't decide on a cover.

I keep reading about Oberons, and they are beautiful, but I'm concerned about weight.  I like to read in bed, and if the Oberon cover significantly increases the weight of the Kindle that might be a deal breaker for me.

Can anyone shed some light please?  (no pun intended).

Are the Oberons very heavy?  How about the M-Edges?

TIA


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the M-Edge (no Oberon), and I find it a little heavier than the cover that comes with the Kindle. Having said that, I don't have any problems holding the Kindle in its cover one-handed and using the Next Page button. I'm certainly no weight lifter, but it doesn't feel any heavier than a largish paperback.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The Oberon Designs covers are heavier. Personally I find the weight comfortable, but some people may prefer a light cover. (I know there is a post around here somewhere where someone weighed the various covers and posted their wieghts, but I'll be darned if I can find it.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Kindle is about 10.3 oz. 
The included cover is 7.2 oz 
The M-Edge cover is about 6 oz. 
The Oberon cover (Tree of Life) is about 10 oz.

I love my Oberon. It is a little heavier, especially once you add in a light, but I use a book pillow most of the time, so I don't really notice it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use my Kindle in bed with the Oberon cover and I have not had a problem with the weight. It feels perfectly comfortable in my hands.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! I guess now all I have to do is decide on which Oberon!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

It seems like you have already decided, but I wanted to add that because of the softness of the Oberon leather, the cover is easier to handle than the original--even if it does weigh a bit more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Good louck choosing a cover. There are like 8 that I want. Granted, not being able to change the colors has decreased the number to two and I already own one of them.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

There are Strangedog covers also, really bright and colorful, really well made, by one man named Frank.
Plus very light weight, check him out. Its hard to get one, as they sell out quickly, you have to make it your mission, or find one on ebay!
Have fun!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I decided to go with the Oberon Tree of Life.

The sad part is that the cover will get to me long before my Kindle does...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> There are Strangedog covers also, really bright and colorful, really well made, by one man named Frank.


He has a great section on the various ways he designed his cover to be held now. Fully illustrated! http://strangedog.com/explained.htm


----------

